# HERPS Austin Genesis Exotics Availability



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Genesis Exotics LLC is very excited for our very first show at the HERPS show in Austin, Texas.
We will be right in front of the entrance to the right. Look for our big red EZ UP!

Tree Frogs:
CBB Red Eye Tree Frogs
CBB Starry Night Reed Frogs
LTC Leptopelis Aubryi

Dart Frogs:
Tinctorius Azureus
Tinctorius Giant Orange
Tinctorius Oyapok
Tinctorius Patricia
Dendrobates Leucomelas
Ameerega Bassleri 'chrome'
Phyllobates Vittatus
Phyllobates Aerotaenia
Dendrobates Auratus 'costa rican'
Ranitomeya Imitator 'veradero'
Ranitomeya Imitator 'tarapoto'
Ranitomeya Imitator 'CV'

Microfeeder & Supply:
Fruit Fly Cultures
Fruit Fly Culturing supply
Excelsior
Media
Springtails
Springtail master culturing kits
Isopods master culturing kits
Bug Grub
Spring Grub

Vivarium Supply:
Live Tropical Plants
Live Bromeliads
Live mosses, lichens, and moss fusion
Red Oak, Sand Oak, Magnolia leaves
NZ Spag Moss
Bromeliad Blend
HydroGro
Vivarium Screen
Jungle Floor
Terra Fauna
Terra Firma
Background Blend
Tree Fern Fiber
Tree Fern fiber products
Bromeliad mounting kits
Background making kits
Southern Palm Bark
Quarantine Kits
Chytrid Testing Kit
Tid Bits
Java Moss
Tadpole rearing kits
Cork Bark
Ghost Wood
Dart and Tree frog kits


Credit cards, paypal, and cash accepted. More items will be added as we go! Be sure to stop and see us!
Josh and Jason


----------



## k5MOW (Jun 19, 2015)

Can't wait to help you out at the replicon show in Pasadena Texas at the end of the month. 

Roger


----------



## Rushthezeppelin (Oct 6, 2015)

Do yall plan on doing more shows in the future here in Austin. I will probably be buying my first frogs in a 4 or 5 months I'm guessing (want to get my biopod which will come in december and will let the plants and custodians settle in before I put frogs in). As of right now I'm probably going to get some leucs since they will use all the vertical space, but have plenty of time to change my mind  Also would love to pick up some F. candida and dwarf whites from you guys.


----------



## dow (Sep 14, 2015)

Great to hear! Any plans on doing the Texas Reptile Expo in San Antonio?


----------

